
ICANN security advisor predicts “hundreds” of new gTLDs will “go dark” - seky
http://domainincite.com/19667-icann-security-advisor-predicts-hundreds-of-new-gtlds-will-go-dark
======
seky
Explanation: new gTLDs = new generic top-level domains = new domain extensions

The article means the new gTLDs introduced in the last couple of years

